# Ferries to France



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We are travelling to France in our coachbuilt in June. Would prefer to use Portmouth/Caen but fare is expensive, now considering Norfolkline to Dunkirk. Does anyone know of safe overnight parking, aire or similar, near the port? Poole to Cherbourg would be ok, but havent got a price for the crossing yet, any observations on this route and parking near the port? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi just been over by eurotunnel----£120 for an A class is hard to beat ,30 mins and you are there . You just need to travel in the evening , no problem you can be on Calais plage in 15mins rgds deegod


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If you go into Cherbourg there is a dedicated area for overnighting at the Ferry Port, same also at LeHavre.
We got the 120 on the train which seemed a good deal to us, dearer than ferries which at the time of booking were 98 pds but train quicker


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I would reccommend the tunnel also, great deals if you travel after 5.p.m. (There is a train at 5.01p.m. which qualifys for the deal). The Norfolk line is quite long takes about 2 and a 1/2 hours plus longer time to get to the port and check in. Bad experience with Norfolk once wont go back. I went to the booking office looking for a single ticket and was quoted a price 60 euro dearer than the return, when I requested a return they refused to sell me it because I had asked for a single first. Tried to talk my way around it but to no avail had cough up the full amount.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

hi manxmaid - you say you prefer portsmouth - caen, have you considered portsmouth - le havre? P & o are having a closing down sale - £200 return any crossing any size van; check out their web site fro details. I booked last week.


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Annon
If you decide to go Dunkirk there are two options for parking. First is the lorry park just outside the dock gate, always plenty room get yourself tucked in on the back row less interference from the early departure men. Second go down the road a couple of miles to the village of Gravelines, approaching from the Dunkirk end take the first exit sign for Gravelines and follow the road into town take the signs for the campsites and just before you get to them you will come across a large car park, I've used it many times, it's as quiet as the grave.
I suppose option three is to carry on into the campsite.
Regards Eddie


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The campsite in Gravelines is ok, right next to what looks like six nuclear power stations but it is on the beach.

Ralph


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

He's only spending the night there Ralph, not a fortnight. Eddie


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I spent three nights there last year, its a nice site and the town is very picturesque, I have lived close to a nuclear power station for the last 30 years they don’t bother me, it was just a shock to look over the fence and see them there and you are right, the car park next to the site is used by motorhomes to overnight.

Ralph


----------

